# WTfF is the deal with The Undertaker and CM punk ?



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

yes it's true. old news though pal. taker owns punk, end of story.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to see Punk do a worked shoot promo against Undertaker just to see if he has enough nerve to do it.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

CM Punk was told (by Undie) to dress like a champion because he's representing the company. Punk objects and says something along the lines of "Look how Cena dresses and he's world champion," which didn't sit well with Undie and the higher ups he must have talked to after. I don't know how valid it is, but sounds possible.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Woah what? Never heard of this. Need details...


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: WTF is the deal with The Undertaker and CM punk ?*

Then why didnt punk talk about undertaker in his shoot??

probably proves the entire punk promo last week was a work!! 
damm vince is one clever son of bitch!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i think the story was that undertaker was giving punk an advice to dress better and more neat since he's the champ , but punk acted like an asshole to taker so they made him lose the belt

i don't know if this is true but i think that's the reason behind it


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WTF is the deal with The Undertaker and CM punk ?*



Impact_tities said:


> Then why didnt punk talk about undertaker in his shoot??
> 
> probably proves the entire punk promo last week was a work!!
> damm vince is one clever son of bitch!


i hope u r being sarcastic

even harry and lloyd would've known it's a damn work from the beginning ..

i mean the guy shoots on the entire company and all the fans , even stephanie and triple h , and he mentions brock lesnar , paul heyman , and other wrestling promotions .. not only that but he got camera close ups 

but when he starts talking about vince they cut him off .. 

does he have to wear a "this is a work" t-shirt for some people to realize it's a work ?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here. Source: SEScoops from October 5 2009



> Word going around the WWE locker room is that the reason CM Punk lost the World Heavyweight Title last night is because of heat on him stemming from an incident on the recent European tour, according to Dave Meltzer’s Wrestling Observer Newsletter.
> 
> The story goes that there was in issue with how Punk was dressed, and The Undertaker tried to nicely tell Punk that he was the World Champion and was representing WWE overseas so he should dress better. Punk said something to the effect of "what about John Cena?"
> 
> ...


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

not only did taker get punk buried on that occasion but he also got his world title, its always great when a guy considered the locker room leader buries a man he knows is part of the future of the company


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

aroc said:


> not only did taker get punk buried on that occasion but he also got his world title, its always great when a guy considered the locker room leader buries a man he knows is part of the future of the company


well when the new guy is an arrogant asshole he deserves all the worst 

punk is probably the only guy in wwe history to have a problem with taker

everyone who has worked with taker has spoken nice about him .. the guy is a top professional who always put people over , the guy put over Maven FFS fpalm !!

all taker did is gave punk some advice .. no need for punk to act like a dick to a 20 year vetran like taker


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Undertaker is the man. Always will be =)Served Punk right.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Here. Source: SEScoops from October 5 2009



Pretty shit thing to do to Punk. 

Punk should have been smart and kept his mouth shut but was he in the right about the double standards.

That is... if any of that is actually true


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

The Undertaker will now be hated by half of this forum, he seems to be in the right though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Judging by only what the report says, and if true, Punk should have kept his trap shut I agree. You do not mess with Undertaker. But obviously, Punk isn't that type of person. Pretty much the sole reason why he hasn't been pushed to the moon as much as he should've been.


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

Get off UT's dick. You can't ask Punk to change the way he dresses if Cena is still running around with jean shorts that he got from WalMart. Jeff Hardy always looked like he slept in his clothes. Hell, even taker walked around in jeans, cut off shirt and phanny pack! Give me a break, is this the NBA?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure Punk wouldn't have a problem getting in a shoot fight with Taker. Taker's body is beat to hell and doesn't Punk know legit martial arts? I don't think he'd be scared to do a shoot on Taker, let alone a WORKED one.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

So what was Punk wearing that draws Taker's comment?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> The Undertaker will now be hated by half of this forum, he seems to be in the right though.


Undertaker is legend he should not be hated punk made a mistake and if undertaker if hated by half of this forum then they are dumbasses, punk made the mistake he should have just shut up


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Milwaukee said:


> Get off UT's dick. You can't ask Punk to change the way he dresses if Cena is still running around with jean shorts that he got from WalMart. Jeff Hardy always looked like he slept in his clothes. Hell, even taker walked around in jeans, cut off shirt and phanny pack! Give me a break, is this the NBA?


That is if this 'report' is true.




Pezley said:


> Pretty sure Punk wouldn't have a problem getting in a shoot fight with Taker. Taker's body is beat to hell and doesn't Punk know legit martial arts? I don't think he'd be scared to do a shoot on Taker, let alone a WORKED one.


If this was directed at my post I should have put worked shoot promo. I think it would be interesting for him to play up the internet rumors because people would eat it up.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

reymisteriofan said:


> Undertaker is legend he should not be hated punk made a mistake and if undertaker if hated by half of this forum then they are dumbasses, punk made the mistake he should have just shut up


I dont think it was a moral mistake, bad business decision maybe.

Any wrestlers look is usually part of their character, i'm sure most other champs don't have to change their style once they are champ. Can't imagine Taker telling Austin to stop wearing Jean shorts and camouflage/Hardy/Cena...etc,etc


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Why couldn't Punk just dress better?It's not like 'Taker was asking the impossible or even that he was all that wrong. If you're going to represent an industry leader as one of the top guys then throw on a god damn suit.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The Undertaker is the boss. He does what he wants, and so he should.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> Why couldn't Punk just dress better?It's not like 'Taker was asking the impossible or even that he was all that wrong. If you're going to represent an industry leader as one of the top guys then throw on a god damn suit.


This, from the looks of it he didn't even yell at him, he asked him nicely. It's not cool be a smartass all the time, especially to the Undertaker. Besides, him asking "what about john cena" is irrelevant because he's the top guy, his stupid outfits sell like crazy, punk's do not, so he doesn't have that right.

Anyway, that's all irrelevant and in the past.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Volantredx said:


> Why couldn't Punk just dress better?It's not like 'Taker was asking the impossible or even that he was all that wrong. If you're going to represent an industry leader as one of the top guys then throw on a god damn suit.


First off... ever heard of protecting a damn gimmick. How many of the top guys would be hindered by such a stupid dress code. Austin in a suit? Cena? Hell, the guys that did wear it as part of the gimmick would be less impactful if this was actually instituted.

Second... people need to get over their love affairs with suits. I am sick to death of this stupid "it is how you look professional". Especially given the fact that suits are the uniform of the most corrupt professions in law and politics......


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

reymisteriofan said:


> Undertaker is legend he should not be hated punk made a mistake and if undertaker if hated by half of this forum then they are dumbasses, punk made the mistake he should have just shut up


You need to put a younger talent over and retire before you're a legened IMO.
Taker now days is just dead weight, sure he had a great carrer but its time he passed on the torch instead of having a year off and then coming back so he can headline mania and feel like he matters.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

remember punk in early commentary and how 'formal' he dressed and comments he made? THAT would be his digs at taker. Hey, just another spoke on the wheel.


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> well when the new guy is an arrogant asshole he deserves all the worst
> 
> punk is probably the only guy in wwe history to have a problem with taker
> 
> ...


seriously??
i think ur referring to the royal rumble when maven eliminated taker..!

evolution put over maven even before that on raw !!


and as for the issue here... taker had a problem with punk? thats fine but why did he have to become the champion ??
seems like this was more than just about the dress code... punk got buried!!


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

tombo2326 said:


> You need to put a younger talent over and retire before you're a legened IMO.
> Taker now days is just dead weight, sure he had a great carrer but its time he passed on the torch instead of having a year off and then coming back so he can headline mania and feel like he matters.


i was wondering the same thing! punk said he was sick of dwayne being in the main event but what about taker ? every year taker not only takes a huge spot at wrestlemania but also make everyone else job to him.

Taker should just retire and let someone take the spotlight at wrestlemania!!

i would love to see a fued between HHH - Punk at wrestlemaina rather than taker - hhh streak match in which obviously hhh is gonna tap out .... AGAIN!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

tombo2326 said:


> You need to put a younger talent over and retire before you're a legened IMO.
> Taker now days is just dead weight, sure he had a great carrer but its time he passed on the torch instead of having a year off and then coming back so he can headline mania and feel like he matters.


Deadweight, even though he's put on the best match of the night at mania for the past several years...and he's just trying to get to 20-0 in one piece. And yes, he does matter, he's a major selling point for Mania.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> Deadweight, even though he's put on the best match of the night at mania for the past several years...and he's just trying to get to 20-0 in one piece. And yes, he does matter, he's a major selling point for Mania.


Im sure if lots of other talent only had to do one match a year they do could put on a great showing as well.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Pezley said:


> Pretty sure Punk wouldn't have a problem getting in a shoot fight with Taker. Taker's body is beat to hell and doesn't Punk know legit martial arts? I don't think he'd be scared to do a shoot on Taker, let alone a WORKED one.


lol taker is almost a foot taller and has mma training, he would make punk cry like a bitch.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Considering that whenever people backstage had problems even with HHH they went to Undertaker to take care of them, I'd say it was stupid of Punk to piss him off


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> First off... ever heard of protecting a damn gimmick. How many of the top guys would be hindered by such a stupid dress code. Austin in a suit? Cena? Hell, the guys that did wear it as part of the gimmick would be less impactful if this was actually instituted.


Wait was 'Taker talking about ring attire or like promotional events? 'Cause if it's ring work then yeah Punk has an image that's part of his character. If he was talking like press events or moments where Punk was representing the WWE then he should try to clean up a little.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

tombo2326 said:


> Im sure if lots of other talent only had to do one match a year they do could put on a great showing as well.


I'd say Taker has earned that right. Not like he could work all year anyway. He'll be gone soon, I'm sure he just wants to get to 20-0.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone ever seen Taker in a suit and tie ?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

JERIPUNK said:


> Anyone ever seen Taker in a suit and tie ?


Nope. I've never seen Taker dress anything but casual, which makes this whole thing seem weird.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems like Undie just tried to give advice and CM Punk acted like a dick, which resulted in said burial. I'd believe that because Punk comes off as severely asocial. From what it looks like, though, is that WWE and Undie have forgiven him or feel like he's paid back what he owes and they're moving forward from this whole ordeal.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think Taker has a right to tell other people what to do, honestly. Unless Vince is ordering you to do something, fuck 'em.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> I don't think Taker has a right to tell other people what to do, honestly. Unless Vince is ordering you to do something, fuck 'em.


Why does it have to be that he's telling him what to do? Why can't it be he's giving him advice and he reacted badly?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Volantredx said:


> Wait was 'Taker talking about ring attire or like promotional events? 'Cause if it's ring work then yeah Punk has an image that's part of his character. If he was talking like press events or moments where Punk was representing the WWE then he should try to clean up a little.


Even then it isn't a good tactic. People know these men by their gimmicks and many would not don suits. So, in order to truly advertise the business and be an actual good spoke person, they should be as close to the gimmick to maintain an actual connection. Seeing guys like CM Punk or Cena or Austin show up for any event connected to marketing the WWE in some form...... it would be stupid. The only time such a thing is appropiate is for the HOF induction and even then I would only shrug if someone walked in with a clean and orderly jeans and tshirt.

And as others have stated... Taker wasn't all that "professional" with the dress code either. So either this report is fake or Taker is a bit of a hypocrite.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprise if CM Punk was being a complete douchebag like always, and Taker not taking shit from anyone, put him in his place. That's why everyone respect the Deadman.

Cena brings the money. He can do whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## Bret Hitman Hart (Apr 13, 2006)

Jesus... You guys believe this shit? This information came from an unrealiable source at the time and for people believing that a well respected man like Undertaker would just split the dummy, go to Vince, and say "Let me bury Punk at the Hell in a Cell PPV, he's dressing inappropriately as the World Heavyweight Champion." Right...........

If anyone did not notice, Undertakers matches during that year were cut short for the fact Undertaker was unable to go for a long period of time because of the state his body was at and still is. That Hell in a Cell match went for what.... 10 - 15 minuites I think only for the fact that Undertaker was too beat up. For CM Punk to lose his title because of that one silly fact that he did not dress like a World Heavyweight Champion is ludicrous.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Takers been doing this kinda stuff for years.He's been known as the guy backstage people go to when they have a complaint so yep takers The Judge and Jury of the WWE,but he can back it up so if u disagree R.I.P


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if the inappropriate attire has to do with it if so how is Cena champ for dressing in jorts and nikes


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think it was a case of two people just as stubborn and opinionated as each other getting into a disagreement.

And let's be honest, Taker was always going to have more pull. He is the Triple H of Smackdown.


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

Bret Hitman Hart said:


> Jesus... You guys believe this shit? This information came from an unrealiable source at the time and for people believing that a well respected man like Undertaker would just split the dummy, go to Vince, and say "Let me bury Punk at the Hell in a Cell PPV, he's dressing inappropriately as the World Heavyweight Champion." Right...........


Yeah right! whenever some dirt-sheet BS comes out about Triple h ... everyone aboard the "Rage train" but when the sme happens with undertaker - its unreliable source!! undertaker cant do anything wrong coz he is not human but the almighty god right??


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Punk is pretty much the only person I have heard have an issue backstage with Taker and this is a totally unsubstantiated rumor. Pretty much every time people talk about Taker they acknowledge him as the locker room leader, the guy who helps the new guys and will keep people in line if they need it. There is absolutely no specifics in the story about what Punk was wearing or how Taker told him. I doubt Taker told him to wear a suit, but if Punk was wearing a shirt with an obscene slogan or something I can see something being said. 

If he got into it with Taker that would raise a hell of a lot of red flags with management I am sure. Taker is a good company man, but he also has a reputation as being an advocate for the wrestlers to management. 

Has anyone heard Punk actually say he has issues with Taker or is it all Internet bullshit?


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

NotAllThere said:


> Punk is pretty much the only person I have heard have an issue backstage with Taker and this is a totally unsubstantiated rumor. Pretty much every time people talk about Taker they acknowledge him as the locker room leader, the guy who helps the new guys and will keep people in line if they need it. There is absolutely no specifics in the story about what Punk was wearing or how Taker told him. I doubt Taker told him to wear a suit, but if Punk was wearing a shirt with an obscene slogan or something I can see something being said.
> 
> If he got into it with Taker that would raise a hell of a lot of red flags with management I am sure. Taker is a good company man, but he also has a reputation as being an advocate for the wrestlers to management.
> 
> Has anyone heard Punk actually say he has issues with Taker or is it all Internet bullshit?


Internet rumour ? this was by dave meltzer .. the same guy who reported the prank about Vince & zack ryder a few weeks ago.

everyone believed that one but refuse to believe this?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Impact_tities said:


> Internet rumour ? this was by dave meltzer .. the same guy who reported the prank about Vince & zack ryder a few weeks ago.
> 
> everyone believed that one but refuse to believe this?


All we have even if it is true is the vaguest of notions. 

- Taker advised Punk to dress differently (no where does it say suit and tie) 
- Punk brought up Cena or blew Taker off in some way
- Taker or someone went to management
- Soon after that Punk lost the title to Taker 

There is so little there it is ridiculous. It doesn't seem to be in character for Taker for what we have seen. My guess is there was a conversation where Punk blew Taker off a bit, but I doubt Taker went whining to management. All it takes is one person walking by and seeing Punk disrespecting Taker. 

It is the very definition of internet bullshit. I don't know that I believe the shit about Zack Ryder either. Meltzer seems to be right more often than not, but he isn't always right and some of his "exclusives" are damn near as specific as a horoscope. 

I also read on the internet that the entire Punk promo on Monday was a shoot and no one knew what he was going to say. I don't believe what I read on the internet unless I see more confirmation, even then I don't always believe it, but it is a hell of a lot of fun to speculate. 

Most of what any of us post here ranges from wild speculation to educated speculation, but it is seldom established fact. The same goes for the dirt sheets.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

rawesjericho said:


> lol taker is almost a foot taller and has mma training, he would make punk cry like a bitch.


I remember Goldberg being a foot taller and a 100 pounds bigger then Chris Jericho, and Jericho ended up kicking his ass.

Anyways, Taker rocks.


----------



## symotree (Feb 27, 2010)

Impact_tities said:


> Internet rumour ? this was by dave meltzer .. the same guy who reported the prank about Vince & zack ryder a few weeks ago.
> 
> everyone believed that one but refuse to believe this?


Believe what exactly? I believe there might have been a confrontation between the two over how Punk was dressed, but I see no reason to believe Punk has an ongoing beef with Taker, that he dislike him in general, nor do I have any reason to choose a side, since we have absolutely no details about what specifically happened.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> well when the new guy is an arrogant asshole he deserves all the worst
> 
> punk is probably the only guy in wwe history to have a problem with taker
> 
> ...


And immediately beat the living shit out of Maven for that elimination. Who exactly put who over?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

There was no doubt some disrespect shown by Punk towards Taker. Although Taker is known for burials, Kane is not and after this happened, Kane and Punk had a match and Kane totally sandbagged Punk resulting in a "you can't wrestle" chant. Kane's all about putting people over, he wouldn't do this for no reason.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i doubt its just dress code cuz yeah what about Cena. He freaking wears jean shorts to the ring everyday. and looks like a walking merch billboard too. 

And someone saying Taker is a foot taller and blah blah blah. Look at the facts lol Taker is so broken down i dont think he could beat anyone in the back. Maybe a few ppl but thats it. Punk is a trained martial artists, quicker, more agil, etc. Punk would kick Takers ass 9/10.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I remember Goldberg being a foot taller and a 100 pounds bigger then Chris Jericho, and Jericho ended up kicking his ass.
> 
> Anyways, Taker rocks.


Jericho never kicked his ass, just held him in a facelock and held on for his life, since he thought he would get killed if he let go. That's the story I heard from Jericho in an interview. He never has and never could kick Goldberg's ass.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

KrazyGreen said:


> And immediately beat the living shit out of Maven for that elimination. Who exactly put who over?


i'm not talking about the RR .. i'm talking about SD when maven defeated taker for the hardcore championship


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

You don't back talk The Undertaker.
Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Shooting against glorified ass kissers like Cena and Hogan is one thing, but Undertaker is one badass mofo either in WWE, or outside of it. Punk won't do it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Legend has it that CM Punk lost the World Heavyweight Title to The Undertaker because he was disrespectful to him, but even if the story is true, it doesn't matter because I highly doubt The Undertaker was going to job to Punk, especially in a HIAC match.

- Vic


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Children Undertaker was involved there.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Man, Undertaker knows that John Cena has passion for this business. Not like CM Punk.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

It was dirt sheet specualtion then, it's still dirt sheet speculation now. Might've happened, might've been exaggerrated, might not have happened at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The story has never been confirmed one way or the other, so its nothing but a possible explanation without substantiation & nothing more until more information comes out. 


However, it was frustrating & bizarre to see Punk literally go from hottest act in wrestling to dark match contestant in less than a month following him dropping the title to The Dead Man, something that IMO never should have happened.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Undertaker didnt go to management Matt Hardy did. Matt then leaked a story about Undertaker being mad. When yes Undertaker did confront Punk only when Undertaker was asked management to say something.

Matt Hardy also leaked a story about Lita and Punk dating when they were not.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

superspear said:


> Undertaker didnt go to management Matt Hardy did. Matt then leaked a story about Undertaker being mad. When yes Undertaker did confront Punk only when Undertaker was asked management to say something.
> 
> Matt Hardy also leaked a story about Lita and Punk dating when they were not.


Source?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

If you guys read the report, Meltzer also reported that Batista vs Taker was in the works. Low and behold, two months later after that report, Batista fought Taker in a TLC match. I have no doubt that the feud between them would've continued rather than Mysterio vs Taker if it wasn't for the fact that the match between Batista and Taker blew.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Source?


A friend of Punk not Colt either.




yoseftigger said:


> If you guys read the report, Meltzer also reported that Batista vs Taker was in the works. Low and behold, two months later after that report, Batista fought Taker in a TLC match.


Damn dirtsheets always getting it wrong.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Stupid fucking thread. A simple question turns into a debate about who would win in a real fight between Undertaker and CM Punk. Honestly, you guys are almost as bad youtubers. 

The article about CM Punk having heat, is the same type of article you hear about every other superstar who has heat. It shouldn't be taken as legit.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> The article about CM Punk having heat, is the same type of article you hear about every other superstar who has heat. It shouldn't be taken as legit.


Did you skip last Monday's Raw or something?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

superspear said:


> Did you skip last Monday's Raw or something?


Why was it interesting?


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Obviously Punk has never had heat in WWE ever.

Damn dirtsheets and their reports that have never been verified except by his friends, other wrestlers, members of the creative team and Punk himself.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Have you guys even seen any of Cena's interviews with ESPN and the like? The dude is always in a suit, unless it's something like make-a-wish or an in character type of thing in which case he would obviously wear his character's outfit.


So either Punk doesn't know what the hell he's talking about (unlikely) or this dirtsheet report is bullshit. (likely)


And why would Punk mention 'Taker in his "shoot"?
We're supposed to think 'Taker is either dead or seriously injured right now, and a deadman.
Having Punk mention him in a story in a shoot will give 'Taker a human side that the WWE obviously doesn't want.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats wrestling politics. its not what u know but who u know. taker, hhh are the backstage leaders? lmao..


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

tombo2326 said:


> You need to put a younger talent over and retire before you're a legened IMO.
> Taker now days is just dead weight, sure he had a great carrer but its time he passed on the torch instead of having a year off and then coming back so he can headline mania and feel like he matters.


Undertaker's put tons of guys over. and he doesn't "headline" Wrestlemania to feel like he matters, he has one epic match to increase the buyrates for the show, to help out the company.

Yeah, that selfish bastard! How dare he use his starpower in the company to help raise buyrates for their biggest PPV of the year!


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

This sounds believable but why should I believe it?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

bulklogan said:


> I dont think it was a moral mistake, bad business decision maybe.
> 
> Any wrestlers look is usually part of their character, i'm sure most other champs don't have to change their style once they are champ. Can't imagine Taker telling Austin to stop wearing Jean shorts and camouflage/Hardy/Cena...etc,etc


But still


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact_tities said:


> seriously??
> i think ur referring to the royal rumble when maven eliminated taker..!
> 
> evolution put over maven even before that on raw !!
> ...


if you know taker has little reigns he deserves a lot more but true punk should have not been buried but he still made a mistake


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Impact_tities said:


> i was wondering the same thing! punk said he was sick of dwayne being in the main event but what about taker ? every year taker not only takes a huge spot at wrestlemania but also make everyone else job to him.
> 
> Taker should just retire and let someone take the spotlight at wrestlemania!!
> 
> i would love to see a fued between HHH - Punk at wrestlemaina rather than taker - hhh streak match in which obviously hhh is gonna tap out .... AGAIN!!


taker is better than cm punk taker is a legend treat him
with respect


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> I don't think Taker has a right to tell other people what to do, honestly. Unless Vince is ordering you to do something, fuck 'em.


i think it was and advice, cm punk should had not acted like a dick


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i doubt its just dress code cuz yeah what about Cena. He freaking wears jean shorts to the ring everyday. and looks like a walking merch billboard too.
> 
> And someone saying Taker is a foot taller and blah blah blah. Look at the facts lol Taker is so broken down i dont think he could beat anyone in the back. Maybe a few ppl but thats it. Punk is a trained martial artists, quicker, more agil, etc. Punk would kick Takers ass 9/10.


whatever taker is a legend and would kick punk ass if he was not broken down, if cm punk is broken down i am sure taker would defeat him


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Undertaker's put tons of guys over. and he doesn't "headline" Wrestlemania to feel like he matters, he has one epic match to increase the buyrates for the show, to help out the company.
> 
> Yeah, that selfish bastard! How dare he use his starpower in the company to help raise buyrates for their biggest PPV of the year!


are you insulting taker or not if you are you are a moron, he put kane over and why would he need to put people over that would absurd, i mean he loses in a raw match to example like mason ryan and then at wrestlemania he would beat triple h wont that be absurd, he is a legend and his streak should never be broken


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

So what if Punk disrespected the guy ? Undertaker is old enough to take care of himself. But anyways that doesn't matter , even Undertaker doesn't matter right know. It's all about Punk and he fucking deserves it. He worked the indies , he worked the midcard , he even ME at some time. He had two of the most idiotic stables with probably the most idiotic stablemates anyone could have. It's his time to shine...


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Why does it have to be that he's telling him what to do? Why can't it be he's giving him advice and he reacted badly?


I'm not professing to know the REAL truth, but reacting solely to the report quoted earlier in the thread, if it was "advice" rather than instruction, what gives Taker the moral right to then go and complain to the higher-ups? --->



Azuran said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if CM Punk was being a complete douchebag like always, and Taker not taking shit from anyone, put him in his place.


Or more speciafically, got Vince to put him in his place, you mean! 



> That's why everyone respect the Deadman.


"RESPECT"???? ...That's what most people refer to as being a snitch.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

Bret Hitman Hart said:


> If anyone did not notice, Undertakers matches during that year were cut short for the fact Undertaker was unable to go for a long period of time because of the state his body was at and still is. That Hell in a Cell match went for what.... 10 - 15 minuites I think only for the fact that Undertaker was too beat up. For CM Punk to lose his title because of that one silly fact that he did not dress like a World Heavyweight Champion is ludicrous.


Great.... _Except_ for the fact that if you've got a hot ass heel in CM Punk (who has just driven Jeff Hardy, THE most over face in the company, out of WWE), why take the belt off him and put it on a guy so beat up that he can't have full-blown ME matches?

They pissed away all the steam created by Jeff a) winning the title and b) his leaving. Also, worth noting is that during the same period they had Taker _crush_ Jericho numerous times on TV for no significant gain/reason whilst simultaneously throwing away a 'never-before seen' clash between two Attitude Era mainstays.

...All this to build him up for - _w-a-i-t for it _- jobbing to Kane; a guy he's consistently beaten for the best part of 12 years!!!

Taker should NEVER have come back at Summerslam 09... And I challenge ANYONE to come up with a convincing reason why he should have, if indeed as always, he was deemed to be doing it "in the best interests of the business".

I've suspected for a long while that the respect that the IWC has for Taker is thoroughly ridden with blind mark-dom... Many of the replies to this thread are helping consolidate said theory.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Undertaker's put tons of guys over.


LOL.... I'd REALLY like to see this comment substantiated.

In the last 5 years:

Kane (2010).... After 12 fucking years!
Koslov (2008) randomly on SD (Why?)
Gave Batista (2007) a clean win in a 3 or 4 match series.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Jobbin'likenoother said:


> I'm not professing to know the REAL truth, but reacting solely to the report quoted earlier in the thread, if it was "advice" rather than instruction, what gives Taker the moral right to then go and complain to the higher-ups?



The same thing that gives CM Punk the right to be a dick in said situation. By the looks of it, management agreed too.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

TAKEROWNAGE!


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> The same thing that gives CM Punk the right to be a dick in said situation. By the looks of it, management agreed too.


FAIL.

"Being a dick" is your hysterical interpretation of what was reported.

Punk saying something to the effect of "what about Cena" was what the report ACTUALLY said. :roll:

---->>>


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

When a cop pulls you over for speeding, do you go what about the other guy speeding? That's a dick move. It's your problem at the moment and you deal with it like a man without dragging someone else down with you.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha I had never heard this, serves Punk right for dressing like a scabby emo.

Hopefully he has paid his dues now though.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk is a big mark for himself, even if he's so talented.. that's the reason. you listen to 'who's who' not the other way around. 

i can see some of you wish death for taker because he buried your god.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

The whole " cm punk being cool edgy and against society" thing def. goes too far at times.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't believe people here thinking "whining to management in order to push someone down the card" is badass, badass would have been taking him round back and giving him a thumping. Then pouring a beer down his throat.

Even more badass would have been doing it in front of a crowd (of wrestlers).


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Undertaker's put tons of guys over. and he doesn't "headline" Wrestlemania to feel like he matters, he has one epic match to increase the buyrates for the show, to help out the company.
> 
> Yeah, that selfish bastard! How dare he use his starpower in the company to help raise buyrates for their biggest PPV of the year!


Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!

taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.

besides people buy wreslemania anyways so why doesnt he step down and let some young guy shine??

Undertaker's put tons of guys over.?? 

plz name the guys he put over leaving out kane and batista?


----------



## Xtremlykaz (Mar 26, 2011)

Impact_tities said:


> Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!
> 
> taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.
> 
> ...


Maven, Brock LEsnar, Kurt angle, JBL, and many others...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I bet Undertaker dresses like a champion.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> And someone saying Taker is a foot taller and blah blah blah. Look at the facts lol Taker is so broken down i dont think he could beat anyone in the back. Maybe a few ppl but thats it. Punk is a trained martial artists, quicker, more agil, etc. Punk would kick Takers ass 9/10.


*Taker is a bit out of shape, he's not an 65-year old man that can't defend himself.

Anyways, I'm a fan of both wrestlers, and while the story has never been confirmed, Punk could properly say something like "Why do I have to when he don't?".

The story has never been confirmed, so we all may be arguing over dead air here.*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

scrilla said:


> I bet Undertaker dresses like a champion.


LOL, so true.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Impact_tities said:


> Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!
> 
> taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.
> 
> ...


He put Brock over..only one I can think of lol


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Impact_tities said:


> Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!
> 
> taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.
> 
> ...


Maven, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, JBL, Vladimir Koslov. I know he got his win back, but a guy like Vlad getting a win over a guy like Undertaker is pretty big. Also Jeff Hardy and I would say Great Khali when he made his debut was put over highly by Taker, just for the fact that he dominated Taker for most of their fued. There's others but these are just a few he's put over, over the years.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Impact_tities said:


> Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!
> 
> taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.
> 
> ...


maven .. a rookie from TE 2002 .. fucking defeated taker for the hardcore championship !!

kurt angle during his first run as champ in 2000

he put over brock lesnar a MILLION times 

bret hart 
hbk 
the rock 
JBL 


and we could go on all day .. 


taker was always a pro .. he didn't mind angle defeating him at WM 22 and killing the streak but vince did so it didn't happen 

everyone who ever worked with taker always talks about the guy in a good way .. 

everyone except for the king of the indies


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember reading a new article when CM Punk was champion and apprentely Undertaker didnt like how CM Punk dressed when arriving to arenas as it wasent setting an example of how a champion should dress so he went to management about it and this got CM Punk push stopped


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Like every other internet report, it's probably 100% false. Seriously wrestling rumors are almost as bad as the shit you hear in high school.

Even if true, wouldn't dressing all nice not really fit Punk's character anyway? I mean that just doesn't make sense to me. And that's stupid as fucking hell to open a PPV with a HIAC match so props to WWE regardless for just hurting their own product. Bravo.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

always thought this story sounded like a big pile of shit.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Some of the Punk marks in this thread actually make Packer fans seem intelligent. I didn't think that was possible. 

You do realize it is possible to be a fan of someone's work without giving them carte blanche to do whatever the hell they want? Just because Punk is a great entertainer doesn't give him the right to act like a dick, particularly with the locker room leaders. If that is even what happened. 

Don't take this to mean I am a Punk hater. I think he is one of the best the WWE has and definitely mark for him. I just am not going to bow down to him and say he shouldn't be put in his place if he breaks written or unwritten rules of conduct.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Impact_tities said:


> Increase buyrates? not at this point no!!
> 
> taker is a deadweight now... everybody knows he is gonna win so i dont think everybody is interested in buying his matches.
> 
> ...


He didn't put over Batista, Triple H did.

Kane as you mentioned
Put Orton back over after he lost all his steam from his face run
Jeff Hardy back in 2002
Lesnar
Cena back in 03 (although it didn't put him over to the main event, it did get him red-hot and more attention)
Khali (undeservedly, but still...)
Mr. Kennedy

Taker also put over a shit load of other guys, only after their feuds with him, they were lowered down to nothing/mid-card. Heidenreich is a perfect example of that. Mark Henry as well back in 2006. Those are the type of guys Taker put over for the moment, but they couldn't stay afloat on their own.

Maven I'm not counting, only cause Taker really only gave Maven a rub with that elimination, but Maven never really looked formidable while in that mini-feud with Taker, or after. For that matter he wasn't even red-hot either with the crowd (although it's been a long time, I may be wrong on that). Koslov I'm also not counting, because even though he beat Taker clean (a feat not seen to often), he didn't go anywhere with it. The crowd didn't care, a feud never took place, Taker got his win back, and Koslov then did... whatever he did until he started teaming with Santino.

Beating someone doesn't necessarily mean putting them over, and you can put someone over without losing to them. That's what Taker is perfect at, and why his legacy is as strong as it is.

Oh, and the streak does increase buyrates. Not as much as Rock's match with Cena will, but it does bring in people to see his match, at least it has for the last 5 Manias.

As far as the whole Punk thing goes, Punk is the one guy Taker completely outright buried. He never looked good against Taker in their feud, and looked like a complete bitch. If the report is true, I don't think his comment should have been taken seriously, but Taker was being serious and honestly if I was Taker, giving honest advice to a guy I want to see succeed, and he responds with a comment like he did (maybe it was in a serious tone as well), I'd be pissed, especially after working 19 years, going around the world, and still busting my ass to give the people a show at Mania. It may be a bit hypocritical of Taker to say, but I think when Taker said champion, he meant face of the Smackdown brand, and Taker while the backbone and big part, has never envisioned himself as the top face. Plus once you're a veteran like he is in any line of work, you've earned the right to get away with a few company policies, like dress code. Of course, who knows? Maybe he is in a suit behind the scenes sometimes... we don't really see enough of him to tell.

But like I said, Punk shouldn't have been hammered down the way he was for one comment, unless of course the hammer was being built up for months due to Punk's attitude, which, even as a Punk mark speaking, he does seem to have.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

EBboy™ said:


> He didn't put over Batista, Triple H did.
> 
> Kane as you mentioned
> Put Orton back over after he lost all his steam from his face run
> ...


So nice to see sane Punk marks posting. This protective bubble some people are putting Punk in is getting ridiculous and is really not helping anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not really defending Punk here but I don't see how "What about John Cena" warrants a burial, a waste of a match and feud. I understand it's maybe a little disrespectful, but I don't see that being some huge deal. I also understand that Punk's been in the 'doghouse' before so I'm assuming that it's something else that caused that weak feud.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, when Taker talks you listen, it's nothing new really, he is the goddamn Undertaker afterall.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

CM Punk is an asshole. His promo was great but, if parts of it were ad-libbed or "coming from the heart," then he really does have an overinflated opinion of himself and his draw value.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> well when the new guy is an arrogant asshole he deserves all the worst
> 
> punk is probably the only guy in wwe history to have a problem with taker
> 
> ...


Your definition of someone being an asshole is so ridiculous that not even the Rock could think of words to describe it. The amount of stupidity you display in your post is really depressing because you make rock marks everywhere look like idiots, and not to mention I've never met someone so incredibly biased before.

Now with that said, how the fuck was Punk being an asshole? All he did was ask about John Cena. So asking a simple question makes you an asshole? Do you have any idea how fucking stupid that sounds? That's like saying your a nice person for demanding respect from someone. If anything Taker's the one being more of an asshole, but he's not even being an asshole that's the thing. You just have to make someone seem like a dick just because you don't like them. If you want to be a immature little prick then please do it somewhere else.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk should have followed "orders".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This reminds me of Buck Showalter complaining about Ken Griffey Jr's hat.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Your definition of someone being an asshole is so ridiculous that not even the Rock could think of words to describe it. The amount of stupidity you display in your post is really depressing because you make rock marks everywhere look like idiots, and not to mention I've never met someone so incredibly biased before.
> 
> Now with that said, how the fuck was Punk being an asshole? All he did was ask about John Cena. So asking a simple question makes you an asshole? Do you have any idea how fucking stupid that sounds? That's like saying your a nice person for demanding respect from someone. If anything Taker's the one being more of an asshole, but he's not even being an asshole that's the thing. You just have to make someone seem like a dick just because you don't like them. If you want to be a immature little prick then please do it somewhere else.


What does being a rock mark have to do with anything


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Old news,Sadly true.Undertaker did bitch about on CM Punk


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds to me some of you guys either have not worked in a comapany yet, or do not know how to socialise in real life.

This is a case whereby your "manager" asks NICELY for you to dress more appropriately, and meanwhile we do not know how cm punk dressed yet(heck what if he was half naked, wearing a singlet with boxers, you never know?), and CM Punk replied and then ended with "what about cena?"(Now we do not even know whether CM Punk replied rudely, or as nicely as Taker' asked)

Conclusion: IWC is made up of fucking people who think they have been there and know what exactly happened. Thus they start hating Taker just because of they think they know what happened.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Old news


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

"What about John Cena?" seems like he thought Cena didn't dress like a champ, Taker giving advice isn't the same as a order. No offense to the Dead Man but doesn't this seems like a Johnny Ace move more than UT?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

In response to the OP, I can't recall a single report ever stating Taker got Punk buried or went to management regarding the issue, instead all I've read is that word got back to management. 

Honestly this whole thing has little to do with Undertaker, Punk "wasn't dressing like a champion", Taker suggested that he dress better, Punk brought up the fact that Cena doesn't abide by the dress code. Management heard about it, and felt like Punk being champion had gotten to his head and had him drop the title.

This is a locker room, there's a million different ways word could of gotten back to management. If Taker wanted to punish Punk he would of taken him to wrestler's court or just stiffed the hell out of him in their matches.


----------



## Impact_tities (Jul 1, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> In response to the OP, I can't recall a single report ever stating Taker got Punk buried or went to management regarding the issue, instead all I've read is that word got back to management.
> 
> Honestly this whole thing has little to do with Undertaker, Punk "wasn't dressing like a champion", Taker suggested that he dress better, Punk brought up the fact that Cena doesn't abide by the dress code. Management heard about it, and felt like Punk being champion had gotten to his head and had him drop the title.
> 
> This is a locker room, there's a million different ways word could of gotten back to management. If Taker wanted to punish Punk he would of taken him to wrestler's court or just stiffed the hell out of him in their matches.


Punk lost the title ... Taker became world heavyweight champion.

word got to the management and they randomly decided to make UT the world champ?? sounds about right??

stop being so ignorant taker mark!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

can you really shoot on the undertaker without shatering kayfabe?


----------



## jackman_fan (May 12, 2011)

Impact_tities said:


> Punk lost the title ... Taker became world heavyweight champion.
> 
> word got to the management and they randomly decided to make UT the world champ?? sounds about right??
> 
> stop being so ignorant taker mark!!


Well, these "taker marks" are speaking more logically than half of the people on these forums. One should not just put 2 and 2 together regarding these things. We're just fans. Speculate all you want but that's what it will remain: speculations.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just one more reason why Punk is God.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't be arsed to read through 5 pages of this but surely this was never PROVEN? It struck me at the time as a typical BS internet rumour and it still does, unless someone can (or maybe already has) provide a link to something conclusive.

People love any excuse to jump on a guy like Taker, when Taker was the glue that held the lockeroom together for years. If he busted you for a dress code error, he'd have every right to but I guarantee he didn't subsequently bury you for it (unless you massively disrespected him which I can't imagine Punk would do as he likely respects the guy as much as the next).


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Impact_tities said:


> Punk lost the title ... Taker became world heavyweight champion.
> 
> word got to the management and they randomly decided to make UT the world champ?? sounds about right??
> 
> stop being so ignorant taker mark!!


Oh please, I'm the one being a mark yet you're the one making assumptions.

Here's an assumption, if Taker wanted to be world champion then he would of won a hell of a lot more titles.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

Punk was probably a complete dick about it but, it's even more dick of Taker. Never heard of this either.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Heckrashi said:


> Sounds to me some of you guys either have not worked in a comapany yet, or do not know how to socialise in real life.
> 
> This is a case whereby your "manager" asks NICELY for you to dress more appropriately, and meanwhile we do not know how cm punk dressed yet(heck what if he was half naked, wearing a singlet with boxers, you never know?), and CM Punk replied and then ended with "what about cena?"(Now we do not even know whether CM Punk replied rudely, or as nicely as Taker' asked)
> 
> Conclusion: IWC is made up of fucking people who think they have been there and know what exactly happened. Thus they start hating Taker just because of they think they know what happened.


well said. unfortunately, I repped you already not so long ago =P


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

If Meltzer reports I'm more inclined to believe it's true. Or at least "truthy" from the POV of one of the parties involved.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a shame, Punk had so much momentum at the time. If this incident didn't happen, I could definitely have seen him carrying the belt into mania, and could have become the top heel in the company in 2010 after Orton turned face. It was definitely wrong by Punk to disrespect Undertaker, but the way WWE acted was completely over the top. A stern talking to or maybe a fine would have sufficed, bbut having the most entertaining guy in the company drop the title and then burying him for over a year afterwards just because he said something disrespectful is ridiculous.


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

how the fuck is saying "What about John Cena" is disrespect to Undertaker???


and it's pretty obvious that Taker WANTED to bury CM Punk.


Did u see his retarded smile at HIAC 2009 after he won?

I still respect Taker but the true dick in this story is Undertaker


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

Punk deserved to get buried, you dont act like a dick towards the higher ups

next time taker gives you advice, its best to do it and shut up


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

1. It's good to kiss ass of those in power because they can use their power to hurt your career.

does not mean

2. Failure to kiss ass of those in power means you deserve to have your career harmed.

If there is one thing that amuses me about these "CM Punk wouldn't sell his name to the WWE" and "disrespected the Undertaker" stories is how many people think CM Punk should be a kiss ass who sells out to further his career and then get angry when he doesn't.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> First off... ever heard of protecting a damn gimmick. How many of the top guys would be hindered by such a stupid dress code. Austin in a suit? Cena? Hell, the guys that did wear it as part of the gimmick would be less impactful if this was actually instituted.
> *
> Second... people need to get over their love affairs with suits. I am sick to death of this stupid "it is how you look professional". Especially given the fact that suits are the uniform of the most corrupt professions in law and politics......*


Say that in your next interview and let us know how it goes


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Your definition of someone being an asshole is so ridiculous that not even the Rock could think of words to describe it. The amount of stupidity you display in your post is really depressing because you make rock marks everywhere look like idiots, and not to mention I've never met someone so incredibly biased before.
> 
> Now with that said, how the fuck was Punk being an asshole? All he did was ask about John Cena. So asking a simple question makes you an asshole? Do you have any idea how fucking stupid that sounds? That's like saying your a nice person for demanding respect from someone. If anything Taker's the one being more of an asshole, but he's not even being an asshole that's the thing. You just have to make someone seem like a dick just because you don't like them. If you want to be a immature little prick then please do it somewhere else.


I swear, your Punk dickriding is gonna be the downfall of you. If The Rock would have done this, your homotional ass would be all up and down the thread. Hop of his balls will you? Re-evaluate your life.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

Although Taker probably did it in a cool way (and you NEVER heard bad stuff about the guy, I can still see Punk's point. Punk's angle is that he's an anti-authority kinda character and him in a suit would kill kayfabe a bit. There are certain guys I just don't wanna picture in a suit. That being said, he must have been a dick about it if it got all the way to the top and he lost his title over the head of it. Still not a big fan of (certain) wrestlers wearing suits


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

To be honest, Punk had a point. It's okay for Cena to walk around dressed like a 12 year old but Punk can't wear what he feels comfortable in? On the other hand Punk should probably have just kept his mouth shut, saying anything negative towards WWE's golden boys is a sure fire way to get you heat.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Although The Undertaker is not the person to cross in the WWE or saying anything to, it is only fair that Punk said that.
Of course he was never going to win anyone over by saying it, it just reflects Monday night on RAW where he told how Cena was basically the golden child of the WWE and no one else gets that treatment.

Just because he sells more and has a bigger fanbase, doesn't mean he should be given additional privileges over all the other wrestlers.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know if true or not, but you don't cop an attitude when those above you (job wise) tell you to do something, period.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

It's funny. I'd like to be a neutral but I can't. If this was anybody other than Taker I'd be on Punks side, but because it's Taker I just think 'Oh well, shit happens'


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Smackdownfan777 said:


> Don't know if true or not, but you don't cop an attitude when those above you (job wise) tell you to do something, period.


 Your argument is somewhat wrong. The Undertaker doesn't write the checks, or even run the WWE for that matter. Yes, he may be a respected legend, but let's not forget that they are all grown men with the same job. As respected as Taker is, he isn't the boss. I'm tired of this old school bullshit about respect. Those assholes who think this way are the ones who show the least amount of respect to everyone else when it come down to it. Who the fuck cares about a suit? Punk asked a question, and apparently got skinned for it. Can't wait til Taker retires.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

truk83 said:


> Your argument is somewhat wrong. The Undertaker doesn't write the checks, or even run the WWE for that matter. Yes, he may be a respected legend, but let's not forget that they are all grown men with the same job. As respected as Taker is, he isn't the boss. I'm tired of this old school bullshit about respect. Those assholes who think this way are the ones who show the least amount of respect to everyone else when it come down to it. Who the fuck cares about a suit? Punk asked a question, and apparently got skinned for it. Can't wait til Taker retires.


The thing is, no one besides them knows how Punk asked the question. What tone he used, or what happened right after he said that, if Taker responded, how he responded, and if Punk responded back. We only know a small part of it. Maybe Punk and Taker were cool with each other, and Punk thought that would be funny to Taker, and Taker didn't find it so funny or amusing. Or maybe he said it with an attitude. You can't blame Taker for the way Punk acts backstage. If he was getting full of himself, maybe it was the right move for him to lose the title to keep him level headed. Or maybe Punk thought Taker was joking about it and responded how he did because of it.

The fact is we don't know all the angles, we just know what was said... assuming this is true of course.


----------



## Angryphilip (Jun 29, 2011)

never heard that.....most likely not legit though.

Regardless Punk is beyond a doubt awesome and has created more buzz for the WWE since the rock came back


----------



## thePrettyBoy (Jul 3, 2011)

The best thing for Punk to do is leave the WWE because they are treating him like...


----------

